# 6 week Clen/T3 Log



## Beefcakester (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey guys this is my first run with clen and t3 so I figured I would do a log. I'm already 8 days in but it's better late than never right? Anyways here's my basic info.


*1) Age-*25
*2) Weight and Percent BodyFat-*215 lbs@ 11.7% bf (calipers)
*3) Years of Consistant Training experience-*7 years
*
4) Previous Cycle experience-* 10 week cycle. Test E @500mgs a week and tbol for 4 weeks at 30mgs a day.
10 week cycle- Test prop/tren a/mast @50mgs ed.
*
5) Training routine and Diet- *Training varies but generally consists of many basic compound lifts. 5 day split with cardio 6 days a week.

My diet is pretty good now. Literally all i eat is chicken, salmon, tilapia, brown rice, oats, asparagus, brocolli, carrots, berries, and protein shakes. 
I keep my ratio at 60/20/20 (protein/carbs/fat) when cutting and generally get in 2100 calories a day. 315 g protein 105g carbs 47g fat
I allow one cheat meal a week.
*
6) Cycle Goals- *I'd like to be able to drop into single digit bf% before my massive tren a/test p/mast cycle. 

*Dosing Protocol:
*Day 1- Clen 50mcgs/T3 25 mcgs
Day 2- Clen 75 mcgs/ T3 50 mcgs
Day 3-Clen 75 mcgs/ T3 50 mcgs
Day 4-Clen 75 mcgs/ T3 50 mcgs
Day 5- Clen 100 mcgs/T3 75 mcgs
Day 6- Clen 100 mcgs/ T3 75 mcgs
Day 7- Clen 125 mcgs/ T3 100 mcgs

I do one week on and one week off with the clen and ramp it back up throughout the week. I'll stay on the t3@100mcgs for 4 weeks weeks and start ramping down the last 2 weeks.

*Supplements:
*Potassium- 400 mgs ED
Fish Oil- 3 grams ED
ALA- 300 mgs ED
BCAA's- 10 grams ED
Multivitamin ED
Melatonin- 3 mgs at night
Valerian Root-400 mgs at night

Anyways I'm using the liquid based clen and t3 and the clen is definitely potent. The first two days I had terrible headaches, cramping, and intense shakes. I haven't experienced any side effects since day three tho. 
When i started i weighed in at 224.5 and I weighed in today at 215 so I'm guessing I have lost a lot of bloat.


----------



## Mkpaint (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm in for the ride


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 12, 2011)

Hit it HARD brother


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 12, 2011)

4 weeks isnt very long realy.Thats all ill comment on


----------



## oufinny (Dec 12, 2011)

T3 and no AAS or even a DS???  I ran it but I was taking DMZ bridged to Epi, I wouldn't run it on its own without something.  You may lose weight but how much will be muscle as opposed to fat...


----------



## Beefcakester (Dec 19, 2011)

sorry guys been busy as shit with my two jobs. I am extremely happy with these products so far and will post my routine tomorrow along with my diet for the day


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 20, 2011)

T-3 is good to run in a cycle at 25 mcgs .


----------

